# OpenVPN Cloud - Alternative gesucht



## Fight_84 (25 Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen.

Um Kunden einen guten Service bieten zu können, setzten wir Mobilfunk Router in unsere Schaltschränke. Derzeit nutzen wir diverse Methoden dazu:
- FritzBox in Kunden-Schaltschrank und nutzen von deren VPN
- Billig Mobilfunk Router mit OpenVPN und DynDNS
- Helmholz myRex24

Nun würden wir gerne einen Industriellen Mobilfunk Router Standardmäßig verbauen und diesen mittels OpenVPN nutzen.
Um einen Überblick zu haben, welche Anlagen online sind, würden wir gerne ein Portal wie das von Helmholz myRex24 nutzen.
Bei OpenVPN kann deren Cloud Lösung genutzt werden, welche uns aber zu teuer ist. 

Habt ihr Ideen, ob diese Cloud Struktur von OpenVPN selbst aufsetzbar ist?
Oder eine Alternative?

Selbst habe icg bisher nichts gefunden.

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Mai 2022)

Hallo,









						mbNET | MB connect line GmbH
					






					mbconnectline.com
				




weiter unten siehst Du die 4G-Varianten, die für Deine Zwecke passen sollten. Die kannst Du m. W. auch mit myrex24 managen.  

Oder auch mit mbConnect24 von MB.


----------



## Ludewig (25 Mai 2022)

Ganz genau weiß ich nicht, was Dir wichtig ist. Einen eigenen OpenVPN-Server aufzusetzen ist etwas frickelig, aber kein Hexenwerk. Du benötigst eine irgendwie öffentliche IP und mindestens einen Pi. (Zum Einstieg reicht der.) Dann hast Du Zugang zu all Deinen Maschinen und kannst die auch Dritten über Tunnel zugänglich machen.
Eine schöne Verwaltungsoberfläche hast Du so aber noch nicht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Mai 2022)

Ludewig schrieb:


> ... Einen eigenen OpenVPN-Server aufzusetzen ist etwas frickelig, aber kein Hexenwerk. Du benötigst eine irgendwie öffentliche IP und mindestens einen Pi. (Zum Einstieg reicht der.) Dann hast Du Zugang zu all Deinen Maschinen und kannst die auch Dritten über Tunnel zugänglich machen.
> Eine schöne Verwaltungsoberfläche hast Du so aber noch nicht.


Nachdem @Fight_84 schon eine VPN-Server hat, wir er dessen Annehmenlichkeiten und Nutzen kennen. 

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, geht es Mubilfinkrouter für die Maschienen 0die ermit dem Portal verwalten kann (Update-Management usw.).


----------



## trobo (25 Mai 2022)

Fight_84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Um Kunden einen guten Service bieten zu können, setzten wir Mobilfunk Router in unsere Schaltschränke. Derzeit nutzen wir diverse Methoden dazu:
> - FritzBox in Kunden-Schaltschrank und nutzen von deren VPN
> ...


Hab teilweise die Router von Teltonika im Einsatz, die sind "günstig", aber nicht billig, kann man selbst via OpenVPN oder Wireguard anbinden oder von Teltonika das VPN "Cloud" Netz nutzen. Wenns aber um Geschwindigkeit geht kommt man an einem eigenen teilweise nichtvorbei (im Bezug auf Teltonika).









						TRB140 - 4G/LTE-Ethernet-Gateway | Teltonika Networks
					

Kompaktes Industrial Ethernet zu 4G LTE IoT Gateway. TRB140 ist mit erweiterten VPN-Funktionen, Sicherheits- und Fernverwaltungsfunktionen ausgestattet.




					teltonika-networks.com
				




Den nutz ich gerne, da er super kompakt ist gerade für temporäre Zugänge/zum Kunden temporär zuzusenden.
Über das Teltonika WebPortal kann ich jederzeit alle Geräte im Blick behalten bei nicht fixen kosten (Bezahlbar via TOKEN, keine monatliche dauerhafte Kosten wenns mal temporär sein soll).

Man kann natürlich bei entsprechendem Willen all das selber machen.

Ansonsten greift man auf Hersteller wie mbconnect, ewon, siemens und co zurück..
*Alternativ noch zur OpenVPN Cloud:*






						ZeroTier – Global Area Networking
					






					www.zerotier.com
				




Das kann man auch selber hosten. vor ein par jahren mit rumgespielt, aber keine Ahnung wies da aktuell ausschaut.

die teltonika können auch damit umgehen.





						ZeroTier Configuration - Teltonika Networks Wiki
					






					wiki.teltonika-networks.com


----------



## van (25 Mai 2022)

eWon hat auch eine eigene cloud






						Industrielle Gerate & Fernwartungen und Datendienste | Ewon
					

Informieren Sie sich über die VPN-Router und Tools von Ewon für einfache Fernwartungen von SPSen sowie SCADA-Systeme, Datendienste und Verwaltung.




					www.ewon.biz
				




Die free Varianten der cloud kostet nichts. Und man kann beliebig viele free Accounts anlegen


----------



## Houns89 (25 Mai 2022)

Wir haben mittlerweile 200 eWons weltweit im Einsatz (seit 2010).
Die Geräte an sich sind sicherlich nicht preiswert (In Deutschland will ja auch Wachendorff noch etwa daran verdienen)

Aber für unsere Anwendungszwecke und Spielereien möchte ich sie nicht mehr missen.
- Anlagen weltweit erreichbar. In China gab es ein paar Monate Probleme. Aber irgendwie hat eWon das gelöst 
- Zugriff auf alles was in der Anlage via IP oder MPI (Altanlagen) erreichbar ist.
Auch unsere Verfahrenstechniker nutzen den Zugang!
- Benutzer und Rollenverwaltung. Z.b. lassen wir unsere Zulieferer nur auf deren freigebene IPs zugreifen.
- Spielereien wie OPC UA (wir setzen eine Variable in der SPS um in der Visu die Online Erblindung anzuzeigen), MQTT, HTML Das eiten, Alarming
- Eigene etwas sperrige Scriptsprache (aber Telegram Chats hab ich hinbekommen  )
- Verwaltung und Konfiguration nach etwas Einarbeitung ganz gut automatisierbar (SD Backup)

Wo die Dinger ein wenig zickig sind, sind die Anforderungen an die Kunden IT. Sind die entsprechenden TCP und UDP Ports gesperrt oder die eWon Domains nicht erreichbar, sind einige Kunden schon überfordert. Da ist natürlich eine Lösung wie Teamviewer nochmals komfortabler.

Und die Geschwindigkeit ist (zumindest) in unserem Vertrag auf 1 Mbit beschränkt. Im Alltag manchmal nervig, wenn man am IPC via VNC mit mehr als 256 Farben arbeiten will. Aber trotzdem schaffen wir es nur mit Remote Service über 30-40 GB im Monat zu verbrauchen 

Also natürlich total über das Ziel hinausgeschossen, wenn man nur auf einen oder wenige Teilnehmer zugreifen will.
Aber was das unserer Firma und unseren Kunden schon Zeit und Reisen gespart hat...

Und was auch nicht zu verachten ist: Wir haben kein Knowhow in dem Thema und trotzdem läuft's 


Unsere Schwestersparte verwendet MBconnect. Die sind auch sehr zufrieden.
Haben zwar nicht ganz so viele Geräte im Feld (dafür aber die größeren Anlagen).
Und haben schon die ein oder andere Dashboard Ansicht für den Kunden mit Nodered auf dem Router gebaut


----------

